# Hamster help?



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

I really want a hamster! I've wanted one since May, but I decieded on a fish to show them I'm responsible. I really want a hamster! I have money and getting more from Christmas, and my birthday. During the year I'll use it to get the supplies for my hamster. I already know what type I want and name. I know all the supplies I need.
Cage
Food
Bedding
Chewing toys
Wheel
a small house (To sleep and hide in)
tubes
Exercise ball
(List anything else I need)
I have impressed them by cleaning my room, the living room, and the kitchen. My dad is ok with me getting one and is trying to convince my mom. WE have made a bit improvement. Instead of her saying no right away, she had a friendly conversation with my dad, but still said no. I get good grades, I'm good in school, I've read up on hamsters and know a lot about them. Should I keep on showing and impressing them by cleaning a lot? Please help! Thanks! By the way, I feed our two fishes and change my fish's water because the other tank is too heavy for me to carry (10 gallon glass). My mom's reasons for not getting a hamster.
It will stink up the house
we have a cat (She's overweight and can only jump a foot..)
I know how to fix both of those! Put the cage higher so our cat can't reach it. And a deodorizing spary for small animals! Thanks! I also know all the prices, so I know how much I need o get and I will get more than enough! I have a spot and I know the measurements of the cage I want and it fits in it perfectly!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds good to me. What kind of cage are you getting? I find that 10 gallon tanks work best for dwarfs and 20 gallon tanks for Golden hamsters, Teddy Bears, etc.


----------



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

I was going to get a two story plastic one with lots of tubes (xD). Its the size of a 10 gallon.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Firsttimebettakeeper457 said:


> I was going to get a two story plastic one with lots of tubes (xD). Its the size of a 10 gallon.



Those SAM and other similar cages are cute but its a big PITA to clean all the tubes :roll: Plus hamsters, beign rodents that need to chew on things to keep their continuously growing teeth trim, can easily chew their way out of a plastic cage.

It's better to house a hamster in a 10 gallon or larger tank and add a tank topper to it for more space. Tank toppers come in various sizes and vary in how many shelves or other stuff they have. Some tank toppers can be used with tubes.

Don't use pine or cedar bedding. The aromatic oils in those are irratating to a hamster's nose. Carefresh is a good bedding to use.

You don't necessarily need to buy toys at the pet store. Cardboard tubes (toilet paper, paper towel) and tissue boxes make great chewable toys. It's a great way to recycle these items  

Clean the tank once a week to keep odors to a minimum. Dump the old bedding out and wash the tank and all accessories in hot soapy water. Personally, I don't think deodorizing sprays work. They just mask odors.

Your hamster may need vet care at some point in its life. Make sure that you have a vet to use in case your hamster ever needs care. Not all vets treat small animals. Vet bills for small animals are pretty expensive so you might want to plan ahead and start saving money for any potential vet bills.

Will you be adopting a hamster from a shelter or buying one from a pet store? It's always better to adopt but if none of the shelters in your area have hamsters for adoption, then look at what the pet stores have.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i always liked having two females together for company.just make sure that they are not syrian (golden) hamsters as they are territorial. i like the teddy bears and the siberians,but my favorite have always been the syrians. hamster smell has never bothered me, not like mice,they really smell. my favorite rodent of all,hands down is the rat. they are such sweet creatures,and very intelligent.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Believe it or not, no matter what size the hamster they will all benefit from at least a 20G long. These guys do well with more floor space than height.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

^ +1 

I did some more research and just learned that!


----------



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! And personally it would be cheaper for the 10 gallon with lid than the cage I want. Is there any way I an convince my mom on me actually getting a hamster? It's great you guys are telling me advice on what to get for the hamster but how do I actually get the hamster? My mom is pretty stubborn. There isn't any shelters around us so I'm getting maybe getting one from a pet store


----------



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

We do have a vet


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Firsttimebettakeeper457 said:


> Thanks for the advice! And personally it would be cheaper for the 10 gallon with lid than the cage I want. Is there any way I an convince my mom on me actually getting a hamster? It's great you guys are telling me advice on what to get for the hamster but how do I actually get the hamster? My mom is pretty stubborn. There isn't any shelters around us so I'm getting maybe getting one from a pet store




Petco might be having a dollar per gallon sale soon! Well, you could prove how much you know for caring for them. Hamstercentral.com has a great hamster forum. 

Ask nicely, and explain that it's your responsibility. Tell her that this isn't something you're going to lose interest in, that you really want it. Maybe you could do more around the house, like chores to pay for bedding and food?



I also recommend getting a silent spinner wheel. (at petco or amazon.com) They are great, and very quiet. A syrian hamster would need at least an 8in wheel, preferably larger. I have a 12in wheel for my syrian ham. 

A dwarf ham would need at least a 6in wheel, and I use 8in for my dwarf hams. 

Flying saucers are great too.


----------



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

rmarkham said:


> Petco might be having a dollar per gallon sale soon! Well, you could prove how much you know for caring for them. Hamstercentral.com has a great hamster forum.
> 
> Ask nicely, and explain that it's your responsibility. Tell her that this isn't something you're going to lose interest in, that you really want it. Maybe you could do more around the house, like chores to pay for bedding and food?
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the advice! I already planned to pay for every thing that the hamster needs! My dad is ok with it and my mom would be impressed I I did extra chores . Idk if my mom ever will let me get a hamster but its worth a try! I was thinking of getting a winter white..


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Firsttimebettakeeper457 said:


> Ok thanks for the advice! I already planned to pay for every thing that the hamster needs! My dad is ok with it and my mom would be impressed I I did extra chores . Idk if my mom ever will let me get a hamster but its worth a try! I was thinking of getting a winter white..





My first ham was a winter white. He was a bit nippy, but a real adorable little guy.


----------



## Firsttimebettakeeper457 (Jun 28, 2013)

rmarkham said:


> My first ham was a winter white. He was a bit nippy, but a real adorable little guy.


I heard they were good first hamsters.


----------

